# New Air Pump



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

I need suggestions for purchasing a new air pump.

It is for my 75 gal tank. It will need to supply 1 large sponge filter, 1 medium sponge filter and one 12" bubble wand. It needs to be easy to repair, have parts that easily purchased and be very quiet. 

Thank you in advance.

Judi


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd been using the aqua clear 50 for more than years without issues...it ran what you'd discribed....I'm sure the newer models are good...check the "Tetra-whisper" pump too...
heard they were pretty decent.


----------

